# AVS Forum - General HDTV Reception Discussion Threads



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Please note that this forum is for support of OTA reception on Dish Network Receivers.

For general discussion of OTA HDTV in your market, please visit AVS Forum - AVS Forum has a thread specific to most markets in the US and a forum on local HDTV reception. Please follow the links below!

AVS Forum: *United States THREAD INDEX - find your local discussion thread HERE*
AVS Forum: *Local HDTV Info and Reception*


----------

